# A note from Benjy



## SPLAbby (Oct 11, 2014)

*A note from Benjy*

Hello fellow pups out there! My name is Benjy. What's yours?

I am so confused. I am going through a period of adjustments.

First, I am having an identity crisis. We have discovered that Momma and Daddy have been spelling my name differently. Daddy says he was very careful to make sure he was following Mom's way. But you know how these things go with humans. They are always sending each other the wrong signals. hee hee

I am also having a gender identity crisis. I have overheard I am going to the vet Friday. I am getting a chip on my shoulder. I have not usually been known as one to carry a grudge, so I hope this isn't true. Also, I am to come away from the vet's 3 ounces lighter than when I go in. What kind of diet is this?

I wonder if the next step is to send me to a doggie woggie psychiatrist. I won't eat from regular dog bowls. I eat my kibble on a glass plate. I prefer the Wonder Woman one that is bright red and blue with stars on it. I will only drink from a clear Pyrex bowl. What's wrong with knowing what I want?

Oh, yes. Sometimes when I eat, I tap my chin or nose on the bowl, then on the floor. I may repeat this a few times before eating. I don't mind getting counseling. I don't want to take any pills.

I have a new game. I am not allowed to go down the basement steps. So I stand at the top of the stairs and will place a ball at the very edge of the first step. Then I will give the ball just the slightest nudge with my nose and watch it bounce down the stairs. Some things like shoes and hair brushes don't roll as nice as the balls.

I have made friends with my hair brush. I used to hate it. But Momma left it on the floor and I played with it for awhile. I sneaked up on it slowly so it wouldn't see I was coming. Then I put my paws down and stuck my butt up in the air and began barking at it. It is stuck up. It didn't bark back. But at least it didn't bite me.

Do you think I will catch small dog syndrome? Daddy's last dog Abby had it. But she was really nice. She wasn't mean. She had the other dogs wrapped around her little paw and they didn't even know they were her subjects. Kinda like cats do with their people.

Well, I'd better go now. Daddy will be needing his computer to look at interesting dog videos and stories on Facebook.

Love
Benjy
PS Daddy must love me very much. He and Momma moved into our house not too long before I was born. Daddy is getting estimates to get the dead trees cut out of the back yard so they can put up a fence for me. Then I can't eat deer poop. One company said a tree was an ash and had borers and needed to come down. Another company said it is a maple and is OK. Phew. That means more people coming for tie breakers! And then there are two dead pines and a dead tree that is definitely an ash that is totally gone. There will be lots of noise when some company comes to bring those big trees down. They need a crane. That is why the trees have to go before the fence comes. If the machines are too loud, I will just turn the TV up. I am only allowed to watch The Hallmark Channel.


----------



## Zoe093014 (Jan 27, 2015)

Oh Benji, I loved your story! You are so cute! That is a fun thing to do on stairs and it will keep your Mama and your DAddy busy so they won't get bored.


----------



## DaisyMommy (Feb 28, 2015)

Aww! Benjy, it was so much fun reading about your adventures so far. I think Daisy might wanna borrow your hair brush. She still thinks hers is her mortal enemy.


----------



## SPLAbby (Oct 11, 2014)

Benjy causes a commotion wherever we go. Yesterday I called a restaurant and placed a pickup order. The person taking my order said, "Is this Jeff?" I said yes. And then she said, "Are you bringing Benjy?" When I walked in the door, she announced, "I am going outside for a couple minutes! Does anyone want to come with me to see Benjy?" Then she and another person came out with me.

Another time my wife, Benjy and I were outside the same restaurant and a big group of people came out. It was obviously some kind of family get together. They were all hugging and saying good bye. One of the women from the group came over and started talking to Benjy. Another woman said, "Mother! Aren't you even going to tell the rest of us good bye?!"

Then today we were somewhere and a stranger was talking to Benjy. She said she loved Benjy so much, she was just going to slip him into her purse and go home with him.

I worry about people stealing him. I will be so relieved when he gets his microchip put in Friday while they are neutering him. Even if the temperature is ok to do so, we NEVER leave him alone for even one moment. Such a precious little bundle. And so easy to run off with. I am not paranoid. It's just the world we live in. And Benjy wouldn't know anything bad was happening to resist. He trusts people. I could be wrong. Maybe his instincts would tell him to stay out of reach. But that has never happened so far. I am not going to put it to the test. Oh, sorry to be negative. But we do have to be policemen, just like people are with their children.


----------



## Marbel (May 20, 2014)

Hi Benjy ...


----------



## SPLAbby (Oct 11, 2014)

Marbel said:


> Hi Benjy ...


Hi! I am going to the vet in 7 hours. I am going to get a new nickname. The pups at obedience class are going to call me Eunuch. 
Benjy


----------



## Zoe093014 (Jan 27, 2015)

Uh Oh!  Good luck with that, Benji!


----------



## SPLAbby (Oct 11, 2014)

Zoe093014 said:


> Uh Oh!  Good luck with that, Benji!


Thank you so much. We just got home from dropping Benjy off at the vet. Thank goodness he wasn't afraid to go in the vets. He likes the people there. He will be there until mid afternoon.


----------



## SPLAbby (Oct 11, 2014)

Sue and I have our Benjy Baby back from the vet. His neutering and chipping went quite well. I think I was more nervous Benjy would have a bad experience than when I have had surgery on myself. LOL

They said Benjy has a strong will. When the surgery was over and they turned off the aensthesia feed, we was fully alert in just ten minutes and looking for his Momma!

Benjy is watching TV, laying on Sue's lap. I asked her if I could get either one of them anything. Sue asked for a sandwich, so I made her an olive loaf sandwich with mustard and fresh tomato from her brother's garden. How can she eat that? Yuck. The tomato is great, but as for the rest...

Anyway, Sue was eating her sandwich and she thought Benjy was asleep. Suddenly Benjy's head snapped backward and he had a bite of Sue's Sandwich. LOL He has never sat on anyone's lap while they were eating. 

The stitches are inside so he can't pull them out. But he starts licking the incision, we have to get the Elizabethian collar.

But Benjy is doing great! :cheer2:


----------



## Zoe093014 (Jan 27, 2015)

So glad Benjy did great!


----------



## SPLAbby (Oct 11, 2014)

Zoe093014 said:


> So glad Benjy did great!


By outward appearance, he is bouncing back much faster than what the vet's office predicted. He is so happy! And he doesn't mind the extra attention either!


----------



## SPLAbby (Oct 11, 2014)

The vet's office said Benjy is now 12.2 pounds. Tomorrow he will be 9 months old.


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

Benjy, you are quite the character!


----------



## SPLAbby (Oct 11, 2014)

SPLAbby said:


> Hi! I am going to the vet in 7 hours. I am going to get a new nickname. The pups at obedience class are going to call me Eunuch.
> Benjy


I was such a silly willie to think they would call me Eunuch. I know it is sad there will be no Benjy pups come Christmastime. But, let's face it. There could only be one me. Now that I have a microchip in me, I am a cyborg. The bionic dog ain't got nothing on me! :thumb:

The slice where they did the surgery hasn't bothered me much. It is not lickable. It tastes like antiseptic. But I am disturbed about where they put in the IV. I am licking it some. They shaved my hair in a circle around my leg. My foot looks like a big poodle pom pom. I don't mind that they did that. But I am really pissed they did not shave all my legs the same way so they would all match. 

I did let out a little whimper yesterday when I positioned myself to poop. It pulled at something. During the night I let out a couple whines. But I don't think anyone noticed. I found a quarter on the nightstand this morning. Is that neutering's version of the tooth fairy?

Love
Benjy


----------



## plattinum68 (Nov 5, 2013)

Benjy you had me in stitches...lol. Hope things continue to go OK and don't worry, having a chip on your shoulder is a good thing (at least this type of chip). Nena says hi.


----------



## 31818 (Oct 29, 2014)

SPLAbby said:


> *A note from Benjy*
> 
> Hello fellow pups out there! My name is Benjy. What's yours?


Finally......another doggie on Havanese Forum who speaks doggie language! :ranger: Benjy, mi amigo, you are perfectly normal and sound like a really cool hombre. Would you like to play RLH with mi sometime, or maybe doggie tag, or mi most favoritist game "find it"?

I had mi cajones snipped bout 9 months ago. The worst ting was wearing that pinche collar, which I tore off in about one hour and then everyting was more better. Yeah, they shaved a circle around mi front leg two and it was ugly. It took almost 5 months for the hair to grow back!  But Benjy, the lady doggies still find mi very desirable (wink, wink). eace:

I go everywhere with mi Popi and mi two favoritist stores are Home Depot and Petco. I always get a cookie from Petco peoples because Popi says he has spent so much money there the peoples must tink he is an owner! :biggrin1:

Every morning and evening Popi and mi go for a long walk in our neighborhood. Other peoples on walk know Ricky's name and stop and say "HI Ricky" but nobody knows mi Popi's name! ound:

So keep posting Benjy and tell us about your adventures and remember to always follow the commands of your Popi because he will keep you safe.

su amigo, Ricky Ricardo


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

For others that are reading this thread, if you insist on it, there is NO reason for them to have to shave a Havanese leg to insert and IV. Their hair is very fine, and wetting it down with alcohol (which they have to do anyway) exposes the skin just fine. The couple of times Kodi has needed an IV, I've insisted on no shaving, and they've done it. In a Havanese who is not in a puppy cut, it would take a LOT more than 5 months for it to grow back out. Techs sometimes just do what they are used to, without thinking things through. These are not shedding dogs, where the hair will be back to normal after then next shed!


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

krandall said:


> For others that are reading this thread, if you insist on it, there is NO reason for them to have to shave a Havanese leg to insert and IV. Their hair is very fine, and wetting it down with alcohol (which they have to do anyway) exposes the skin just fine. The couple of times Kodi has needed an IV, I've insisted on no shaving, and they've done it. In a Havanese who is not in a puppy cut, it would take a LOT more than 5 months for it to grow back out. Techs sometimes just do what they are used to, without thinking things through. These are not shedding dogs, where the hair will be back to normal after then next shed!


Thank you for this tip. It would never have occurred to me.


----------



## plattinum68 (Nov 5, 2013)

Yes Karen, thank you for the tip. Nena will be getting spayed soon and this is good to know.


----------



## SPLAbby (Oct 11, 2014)

Ricky Ricardo said:


> Finally......another doggie on Havanese Forum who speaks doggie language! :ranger: Benjy, mi amigo, you are perfectly normal and sound like a really cool hombre. Would you like to play RLH with mi sometime, or maybe doggie tag, or mi most favoritist game "find it"?
> su amigo, Ricky Ricardo


Hey, my new best friend Ricky!

Finally I have a buddy to tell my secrets to!

I wasn't the first pup that Momma and Daddy picked out. They spent a lot of time looking for just the right Havvie. And they found Noah. (I am attaching a picture of Noah.) That was a sign because my Momma collects Noah's Ark things. Plus, I have to admit, Noah is quite adorable. Momma also collects snowmen things. I chewed the heads off a couple snowmen. It wasn't my fault. Momma told a visitor to shut the bedroom door, but she didn't.

Anyway, they found Noah on a site that sells only Havanese. They sell babies from lots of breeders and say their dogs have been carefully screened and are the best there is. And Daddy fell for it.

Momma and Daddy spent a lot of time in their search and decided to start the process to buy Noah. But they had some questions. They clicked on the box that allows you to contact the breeder. They got a message back that this particular breeder wants his privacy and they had to rely on what the saleperson said.

Mommy and Daddy were heartbroken. They had already fallen in love with Noah. But they came to the sad conclusion that, if the breeder wouldn't talk to them, someone must be hiding something. They didn't buy Noah. But they are keeping his picture forever because he is in their hearts.

Please don't tell anyone about Noah. People think Daddy is really smart. But he doesn't like to hurt people's feelings. He had trouble choosing who to remove our dead trees (so I could have a fence) because the final two companies had such nice people, he didn't want to tell anyone they weren't chosen. And he didn't want to get screwed.

Enough of that. Momma is my favorite person. Daddy is #2. And Grandma (Momma's Momma) is #3. We were at Grandma's house today. She lives in the country. We were in the yard by the woods and heard a big "CRACK" sound like someone shot a rifle. We looked to where the noise came from. We saw a big dead tree come crashing to the ground! Don't worry. No one was hurt.

I mentioned getting neutered. Some people are so dense. One person said there will be no baby Benjy's. My uncle said, can't they reverse the surgery? Momma said, duh! It wasn't that kind of surgery. My uncle said he wondered what the vet did with them. Daddy said if it is like tonsils, you bring them home in a jar.

I got to go to the beach a couple weeks ago. I should make another photo album under Daddy's profile for some pictures of it. I will try to do it right now.

Well, my new friend, I'd better save something for next time.

Oh yes. Daddy is so good to me. When he came to bed the night of my surgery, I was asleep on his pillow. He would usually move me to get his pillow back. But Daddy was afraid he would hurt me if he moved me, like maybe I was real sore. So Daddy slept at the bottom of the bed so I could rest comfortably. The vet did not put an E collar on me. They said to wait until we saw if I needed one. The office called the next day to see how I was doing. They were glad I was doing well.

Daddy says we should buy stock in the restuarant I mentioned before because they eat there so much. Or make homemade dog food from people food and sell it.

My favorite game is to pull all of my toys out of my toy box right after Momma has picked them up off the floor. I like to see how long I can stand on my hind legs. It gets me a lot of attention. I discovered it accidentally when I reached from one person to another and didn't have to put my front feet on the ground to get there. Quite a feat.

Nobody knows my Daddy's name either. But that is because Daddy moved here from another city to marry Momma. Everyone knows Momma.

Love
Benjy


----------



## 31818 (Oct 29, 2014)

krandall said:


> if you insist on it, there is NO reason for them to have to shave a Havanese leg to insert and IV.


NOW, I find out! :frusty: :doh:

Ricky's Popi


----------

